# Mantisplace new site coming



## hibiscusmile (Jan 18, 2012)

I am almost there, hope by sunday..... yea, this sunday!


----------



## sporeworld (Jan 18, 2012)

Woo hoo!


----------



## meaganelise9 (Jan 18, 2012)

Looking forward to it


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 18, 2012)

you da man! I mean Lady!


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 18, 2012)

YAAAAAAAAY! I was checking your website everyday jsut in case there was a link!!! Cant wait.

When you do uplaod it should we check your website for a link?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 19, 2012)

gee, u gonna ask me that? I guess once a site is up and u replace it, the other goes away? I can birth some babies, but this site is whipping my butt! :tt2: unk: :taz:


----------



## Rick (Jan 19, 2012)

Good news. I will say it is surely needed.


----------



## gripen (Jan 19, 2012)

YAYAYAYAYYAY!


----------



## warpdrive (Jan 19, 2012)

Well is about time. If I'm not mistaken, you've been talking about a new site since last year.

BTW, I got my flys so now I guess I'll have to buy some mantids on the new site to help break it in.

Above all, I wish you lots of luck with it.

Harry


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 19, 2012)

Looking forward to the new site. Nick is going to be so proud of you


----------



## Chivalry (Jan 19, 2012)

Sympathies... overhauling a website is murder and it's not work I enjoy. Can't wait, though!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 19, 2012)

ha! Rick, I knew you would be overjoyed! and that made me giggle! :blush: I have actually been paying for it for almost 3 years now, just so little time with all the work involved with the mantis keeping on this scale, no time for fun things like a web site! :donatello:


----------



## sporeworld (Jan 19, 2012)

You have my sympathies - web site stuff AND mantis-overload. I'm taking my sweet little ol time here before re-populating my shelves with Mantodea. But I KNOW looking at your faaaaancy new website is gonna just SUCKER me RIGHT BACK IN!!! Oh, the humanity!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 19, 2012)

blink... blink.... granny can only hope! :tt2:


----------



## gripen (Jan 22, 2012)

where is where is it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## agent A (Jan 22, 2012)

It's Sunday!!! U know wat that means... Fork over the URL!!!


----------



## meaganelise9 (Jan 22, 2012)

I think she said it's the same url.


----------



## agent A (Jan 22, 2012)

I used the normal URL but its still the same site


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 22, 2012)

We could do this the easy way or the hard way. *Shines bright light* WHERE IS IT!!!!

1 and half years of Bones teaches you things! :detective:


----------



## agent A (Jan 22, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> We could do this the easy way or the hard way. *Shines bright light* WHERE IS IT!!!!
> 
> 1 and half years of Bones teaches you things! :detective:


Lol *throws a coin in the air and catches it during the interrogation*


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 22, 2012)

agent A said:


> Lol *throws a coin in the air and catches it during the interrogation*


Im good cop your bad cop!

Now lets do this!


----------



## agent A (Jan 22, 2012)

Ok, let me practice first:

YOU THINK WE'RE STUPID???! TELL ME!!! Listen, u better give us answers or I'm gonna nail your lying butt to the wall!!! I will make it so u...

 

JK JK JK lol!!!


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 22, 2012)

Listen. Rebecca. *Slides plate of brownies closer to her* Were your friends. Its the best for the others if you tell me where you hid the URL... Dont make me make my friend come back here.


----------



## agent A (Jan 22, 2012)

U think u r gonna get away with withholding the URL from fellow forum members??? I've just about had it with u getting peeps' hopes up then disappointing them...  

Again in only being silly with u


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 22, 2012)

I think the coin bonked me on the head!


----------



## gripen (Jan 22, 2012)

is it up?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 22, 2012)

WorDY! (throws hands up in the air, while flinging innocent mantis into space)! If you guys shine that bright light and withhold water much longer, I am afraid I will have to tell!


----------



## gripen (Jan 22, 2012)

you think the lamps suck... wait til you see the heat emitter lol. pleasssssssssssssssse tell!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 22, 2012)

Sorry, I was hoping you guys would forget for today, I did not get to post it, the people at the server do not speak much english and I can hardly understand them, so am still working on making the shipping work, I don't suppose we have any computer website people on this forum? working on 1 &amp; 1 programs. Granny had an awful day and her eyes hurt from crying so dim the lights and just throw cold icy water on me.


----------



## lunarstorm (Jan 22, 2012)

&lt;-- computer website person.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 22, 2012)

u r funny!


----------



## lunarstorm (Jan 22, 2012)

You asked if there are any "computer website people" on the forum, I'm not joking when I say that I am one.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 22, 2012)

oh, I thought the arrow was pointing to the mantis on your hand, :shifty: going to bed now, gotta get up early and start shipping tomorrow again, can u email me and maybe we can work together? [email protected] . site only needs general items and shipping finished, I think so for someone who knows more about it, maybe you can get it done.


----------



## lunarstorm (Jan 22, 2012)

Hah! Zula the mantis might have a tough time writing code or troubleshooting issues but the owner of the hand works with software and websites for a living.

Feel free to holler via PM or e-mail ([email protected]) if your troubles persist, I'd be happy to help if I can.


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 22, 2012)

Aww. Well tommarow is a new day.


----------



## Chivalry (Jan 23, 2012)

No pressure or anything but um... I checked it again today


----------



## jcal (Jan 23, 2012)

I Checked also. Business is still open right? Or should I wait for the new site to make a purchase?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 23, 2012)

pressure is on, site is still on, that wont change.


----------



## gripen (Jan 23, 2012)

good lol!


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 23, 2012)

wait is the new site on?


----------



## gripen (Jan 23, 2012)

nope. she said she is still working on it.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 23, 2012)

You never let the cat out of the bag till you have hold of the cat...lol


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 23, 2012)

meow!


----------



## meaganelise9 (Feb 2, 2012)

:detective: I keep lookin'! I'm eager to see the new site.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 2, 2012)

mE 2 ! WORKING ON IT... REALLY i AM!

AGENT a IS MAKING ME WORK ON OLD ONE THOUGH, SO I can only go so fast..... zoooooooooooooom! :scooter:


----------



## agent A (Feb 2, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> mE 2 ! WORKING ON IT... REALLY i AM!
> 
> AGENT a IS MAKING ME WORK ON OLD ONE THOUGH, SO I can only go so fast..... zoooooooooooooom! :scooter:


Ok well I was confused on the price of something I'm just tryin to help lol!!! Can't wait to see new site though

I'm gonna ship myself to u so I can help u work


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 2, 2012)

good idea, good idea! after u sent the message, my site would not upload, spent half the afternoon with server people getting it back up! see, u make to much work for me!


----------



## agent A (Feb 2, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> u make to much work for me!


Something I get from my bio teacher a lot


----------



## meaganelise9 (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm ok at coding, though I've never done anything as complicated as a shopping cart or anything.. Good luck.


----------



## gripen (Feb 2, 2012)

yes good luck! and that wasnt sarcastic!


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 2, 2012)

I just added a shopping cart to my website. Though my shopping cart is not as complex, so you have to add a picture for every sale item but it still was frustrating. SO I feel ya!


----------



## agent A (Feb 2, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> I just added a shopping cart to my website. Though my shopping cart is not as complex, so you have to add a picture for every sale item but it still was frustrating. SO I feel ya!


Wats your website???


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 2, 2012)

I dont have all the species that are listed on the website but It will open mid summer. I have most of the that are listed but I need a few more or a breeding pair. I will PM you the link. Just dont buy anything


----------



## meaganelise9 (Feb 2, 2012)

more suspense now, man.


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 2, 2012)

Cant wait!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 3, 2012)

yea, me either!


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 3, 2012)

Is it on yet? Almost done?


----------



## agent A (Feb 3, 2012)

Don't make us do good cop bad cop again lol


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 3, 2012)

ya .I just bought a new heat lamp for my incoming Violins! So I am ready to go. But this time the interagational lamp will get very hot (and Bright)esspecially when it is close to your face!!!


----------



## agent A (Feb 3, 2012)

I'll bring the basking bulb lol!!!  

And don't even get me started on the fly order issue  

Anyways, can u give us a sneak peek at the new site? PLEAZE!!!!


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 3, 2012)

Pretty Pleazzzzz! With fudge on top!


----------



## agent A (Feb 3, 2012)

Listen u little punk, we r not fooled by your little games!!! Now u either give us wat we want or we beat it outa u  

JK lol this is fun!!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 3, 2012)

catch me if u can..... :whistling: :scooter: :tt1: :taz:


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 3, 2012)

Remember we know where you live


----------



## agent A (Feb 3, 2012)

Grr do u always have an incessant need to use that Tasmanian devil smiley icon??? U r painting a bad picture in my head with that thing, here's the picture:

U getting crazy from my posts and emails so u morph into a wolf like monster and growl and claw stuff and go on a rampage, then u come to your senses and play the innocent old lady card and hop on a power chair and drive off...

Very vivid imagination I know

But still..,


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 3, 2012)

agent A said:


> Grr do u always have an incessant need to use that Tasmanian devil smiley icon??? U r painting a bad picture in my head with that thing, here's the picture:
> 
> U getting crazy from my posts and emails so u morph into a wolf like monster and growl and claw stuff and go on a rampage, then u come to your senses and play the innocent old lady card and hop on a power chair and drive off...
> 
> ...


I like it. I can just imagine her with a Power Chair with flames on the side and a mowhawk helmet!


----------



## lunarstorm (Feb 3, 2012)

agent A said:


> Grr do u always have an incessant need to use that Tasmanian devil smiley icon??? U r painting a bad picture in my head with that thing, here's the picture:
> 
> U getting crazy from my posts and emails so u morph into a wolf like monster and growl and claw stuff and go on a rampage, then u come to your senses and play the innocent old lady card and hop on a power chair and drive off...
> 
> ...


lol Awesome.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 4, 2012)

U guys have been spying on me!  :taz: :tank: see ya!


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Feb 13, 2012)

My sweet sweet, hibiscy-poo, can we get an update on this new website dealio?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 13, 2012)

can't seem to get out of the frying pan to cook! u guys come up with the funnest names! I had to ship last monday, tue I have fuzzy head, wed, ship again and helped old man get ready for a job I have to do with him saturday on a pharmacy. Oh also had to ship and make cultures, thur, dear God, I forgot what I did thur. friday, a blank, sat, grandkids and dinner plus my usual work, sun, fed bugs, went to do pharmacy cause sat they were not ready for the glass, and today, just got done with getting fruit fly cultures made again and shipping ready for tomorrow, it took well over 3 hours to pack. so I just havent had time, oh now I member, thur and frid s;pent most of the day with internet server having them fix the old site that would not update my new pages.... :taz: thanks for that! so I just havent had time to work on it, and like it or not,,,,, grannyma :tt2: is going to bed cause 6am comes real early n the country!


----------



## agent A (Feb 14, 2012)

fuzzyhead!!! :wub: 

is he a year old yet?


----------



## patrickfraser (Feb 14, 2012)

You need some Viagra to help you "get it up". It better be good with all this fuss. :lol:


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 14, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> You need some Viagra to help you "get it up". It better be good with all this fuss. :lol:


My friend is sadly very short and I told him to take some viagra to stick up from the crowd. lol


----------



## sinensispsyched (Feb 16, 2012)

Is the site coming?...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 16, 2012)

yeppers!


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 16, 2012)

When will it be up. an estimate guess?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 17, 2012)

really soon!


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 17, 2012)

A date?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 17, 2012)

Please Rebecca! We really wanna see it!! Will you have some new species as well?


----------



## gripen (Feb 17, 2012)

if you guys keep asking she wont have any time to work on the site!


----------



## warpdrive (Feb 17, 2012)

gripen said:


> if you guys keep asking she wont have any time to work on the site!


...and she's been working on it for at least a year already. stop asking and it will pop up sooner then you think.

Harry


----------



## agent A (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey where is hibiscusmile? She hasn't been here in like 24 hours and haven't heard dying her through email in 3 days  

I'm getting worried


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 19, 2012)

I had to work on another job with hubby and one son and his lady yesterday, 40' of glass in pharmacy, 2 doors and some office sliders, granny ma tired today! Took 2 500 mg aspirin just to jump start me today, sorry, got home so late last night, I just tore clothes off, washed face and hands and went to bed e bye!


----------



## agent A (Feb 19, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> I just tore clothes off, washed face and hands and went to bed e bye!


well thank u for putting that in my head  

u got me email right?


----------



## sinensispsyched (Feb 26, 2012)

So, what's the news?


----------



## patrickfraser (Feb 26, 2012)

It will be ready, when it's ready. I don't think this is a good time for her, personally.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Feb 26, 2012)

OK. OMG, I FORGOT ABOUT HER TRAUMA!

Forget this post even existed.


----------



## agent A (Feb 26, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> It will be ready, when it's ready. I don't think this is a good time for her, personally.


I don't think she's even thinking abt mantises right now  

I emailed her a few days ago abt an oxy ooth I want to send to her and she hasn't replied to let me know she's ready for the ooth


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 26, 2012)

sorry ready when u r, and your welcome! going to bed again soon! will put on reruns of Lucy, she makes me happy girl! hey also I had to call web host and I see they have someone to help with the site, never seen that before, so sometime this week I will call and see if they can help get it done for me. will be worth any money almost to be finished with it.


----------



## gripen (Feb 26, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> sorry ready when u r, and your welcome! going to bed again soon! will put on reruns of Lucy, she makes me happy girl! hey also I had to call web host and I see they have someone to help with the site, never seen that before, so sometime this week I will call and see if they can help get it done for me. will be worth any money almost to be finished with it.


Yay some good news in your life. I bet getting this website done will relieve some stress!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 26, 2012)

Like my Mom always told me, "a watched pot never boils", even if it's been on the stove for over a year, lol.  

Hope your feeling somewhat if not much better Rebecca? Hugs from me...


----------

